# Anyone else have this reaction to Klonopin?



## Reminiscence (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey all,

Yesterday, I was prescribed Zoloft and Klonopin to help treat my depression/social anxeity/generalized anxiety disorders. 

I took a .5mg of Klonopin to gauge how my body would react to it, but waited on the Zoloft because my psychiatrist advised me that it had the potential to keep me up if I took it later in the day.

After about 2 hours of taking the pill, I began to feel excessively nauseous, light headed, and stomach pains uke. I felt the effects of the Klonopin, because I was less anxious and bad thoughts did not phase me what so ever. I left work and returned home only to feel worse pains in which it caused me to curl into a ball (knees to chest sorta speak) and toss and turn. I began vomiting a numerous of times, had excessive diarrhea, and was very lightheaded.

I went to emergency (urgent care was closed) because I was thoroughly scared since I did not know if I was just experiencing mild side effects or having an allergic reaction to the Klonopin. They ran a blood & urine tests, gave me a dosage of Zofran (anti-nausea medication) and came to the conclusion that I was experiencing the side effects from Klonopin.

I followed up with my psychiatrist today and she was surprised that the vomiting and diarrhea happened with the Klonopin, since it usually happens with just anti-depressants. I am now switching to Xanax XR, since I did not have any side effects of the regular Xanax a few years back when I was prescribed it for flying multiple times. Luckily, my psychiatrist is very caring and is easily available and easy to talk to. 

In the end, I'm hoping to avoid short half-life benzos at all costs :|


----------



## arth98 (Nov 30, 2009)

its a most unusual reaction to a benzo, are you sure it wasnt zoloft you took? xanax lasts a shorter time than klonapin


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

Reminiscence said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Yesterday, I was prescribed Zoloft and Klonopin to help treat my depression/social anxeity/generalized anxiety disorders.
> 
> ...


dude it seriously sounds like you took the Zoloft, man. thats what Zoloft does at first....


----------



## hightimes2 (Apr 13, 2009)

Vini Vidi Vici said:


> dude it seriously sounds like you took the Zoloft, man. thats what Zoloft does at first....


yeah, doesn't sound like a klonopin reaction. sounds like SSRI side effects


----------



## Reminiscence (Nov 1, 2009)

That's the weird thing, I didn't touch the Zoloft at all :|

I was aware that Zoloft had the potential to cause sleeplessness so I held off of it until today (still haven't taken it, will start tomorrow with Xanax XR). I took the Klonopin because at worst, it would just make me sleepy (which I also figured I'd be better off gauging in the afternoon). Weirdly enough, I didn't feel sleepy at all on it, probably because I had such a small dose (.5mg), but felt the subtle calmness and non-anxious feeling. It even still persisted today somewhat :boogie (along with a "bubble gut" feeling & diarrhea, but I managed to get through it).

Now I'm even more paranoid about the Zoloft having that effect since that nausea and other side effects felt like hell last night/this morning ops.

I surely wanted the Klonopin to work (which it did), since I've seen so many positive reviews on it.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Reminiscence said:


> In the end, I'm hoping to avoid short half-life benzos at all costs :|


Have you considered valium? If for some reason you can't take klonopin but you want a long acting benzo then valiums probly an option worth looking into.


----------



## Reminiscence (Nov 1, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> Have you considered valium? If for some reason you can't take klonopin but you want a long acting benzo then valiums probly an option worth looking into.


Ah, that was my next line of defense if Xanax XR caused any of those similar symptoms.

Feel a lot better now with the .5mg Xanax XR and 12.5 mg Zoloft.


----------

